# Trovoada na Margem Sul do Tejo (04 e 07/Julho/2016)



## windchill (3 Out 2016 às 21:13)

Olá Meteo Amigos!

Eu sei que este tópico já vai com 3 meses de atraso, mas tendo em conta que estou a organizar o meu espólio meteo fotográfico, e que (infelizmente) estes últimos tempos não têm sido lá muito generosos no que diz respeito a trovoadas, resolvi partilhar convosco a maior parte das fotos que consegui deste inusitado evento convectivo ocorrido em Julho (dias 04 e 07), e que se revelou uma verdadeira 'perola' para todos os que, como eu, adoram fotografar ou apenas contemplar trovoadas..... espero que gostem! 

Dia 04/Julho



image hosting site no sign up



upload pic



upload pic



upload pic


----------



## windchill (3 Out 2016 às 21:19)

Dia 07/Julho



upload pic



upload pic



greenshot







upload pic










greenshot






greenshot

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
greenshot[/URL]

[url=https://postimage.org]
	
greenshot[/URL]


----------



## windchill (6 Nov 2016 às 21:28)

As fotos deste evento no Flickr 

https://flic.kr/s/aHskMyNC75


----------

